# Poll: How Many People Have Paypal Accounts?



## dane (18/2/05)

There's two reasons why I ask...

First up, I have been looking into the Gallery and wanting to get it online. The old Gallery was a modded Gallery that had been intergrated with the old forum software so that members didn't have to re-sign in to use it's functions. It wasn't the prettiest thing but it worked fairly well and it's always good to see pics of everyone.

At this stage there is no custom hack for the new forum software.

Gallery are also in the process of developing a new system (which is bloody brilliant) but who knows how long it might be before someone codes a mod to intergrate it with IPB 2.x

Maybe one of the reasons that no one has done it is that Invission (the makers of this forum) have developed their own Gallery software that intergrated seamlessly into the forums.

It isn't cheap:

* * Initial Fee: $USD65.00
* Yearly Upgrade Fee: $USD30
*
Thats ontop of my IPB lifetime license which cost *$USD185* that I got over the weekend.

Now...back to paypal.

I was thinking if I could round up some loose PayPal change that I might be able to purchase Gallery for the forum.

I fyou don't already have an account, it is a piece of cake to sign up [signup] and you can just add a credit card to the account and when you make a purchase/donation it is just subtracted from your card. The other option is that you send funds to it and have it like an online back account.

The other reason for this poll is to gauge how many people already have PayPal accounts, cause it would be a nice way ot purchasing the merchandise (when it is available). I don't want to be getting into credit card transactions, so PayPal or direct debit are my only real options.

Well lets see how this goes.

If people want to start donating some cash, as soon as I have enough I'll purchase Gallery for the board.

The one downside will be that there is no upgrade path from the old Gallery to the new one. I will manually move the pics over, but I may not have the enery to do comments, etc. Also date/timestamps will be wrong.

Still I like the idea of knowling that whatever future upgrades we have both forum and gallery will be able to function together.

*To send funds/donate click on the link at the bottom right of the website.*

:beer:


----------



## dicko (18/2/05)

C'mon you guys,

Hit the paypal account and send Dane a few dollars to keep the show alive!!! 
:beer:

Cheers


----------



## Batz (19/2/05)

Well I am in

Come on guys this is the best HB site around , chuck a few bucks Danes way to keep there

Batz


----------



## Doc (19/2/05)

Dane,

I'm all for supporting the site, and have used Paypal to donate to AHB in the past.
I think it would also be nice to have a small box at the top of the forum that shows latest donations so that people get a small recognition that they have donated and others get to see who is helping support the site.
If you ever used TorrentReactor.com (now gone :angry: ) they used to having something like this.

Thoughts ?

Doc


----------



## normell (19/2/05)

Well Dane, I don't have a pay-pal acc., but if you PM me your bank details, I will certainly donate
Normell


----------



## die sudhausanlage (19/2/05)

Donation Just made, it was a pleasure to help out. 
Maybe Dane could charge a $5 join fee.

I wouldnt mind at all $5 dollars isnt much to me but work out how much it would help to cover costs of this site.

$5 X 800 members so fay would have netted $4000 for dane to help out.

$2.50 X 800 = $2000 

So a little bit of pocket change will help AHB become stronger.


Food for thought,


D


----------



## sluggerdog (19/2/05)

Donation....DONE!

Thanks Dane!


----------



## dane (19/2/05)

Yeah I might look at a AHB donations page, thats a cool idea.

Thank so much for the donations guys.

I'd prefer to stear clear of a joining fee, however in the Auto PM for new users, I could have a donation section in there.

There are other options, ie. suscriptions that once paid will unrestrict an imposed usgae limit on the Gallery for instance.

At this stage I don't need/want to do that.

I think with some donations, and the sales of merchandise, and hopefully some offical AHB sponsers I should be covering any out of pocket expenses.

Thanks again for those dontations guys!


----------



## Boots (19/2/05)

I actually voted No, and that i wasn't intending to get one, but then I read your post Dane.

So, I'll change my vote to: No, I don't have one, but am signign up now. 

Cheers Dane

<Edit>
And done .... guys, it only takes 5 mins to setup the paypal stuff.


----------



## dane (19/2/05)

Thnx Boots,

Yeah I have had one for ages and never really used it, but now how you can add a credit card to it and pay using that it's really cool - it's the fastest way to send/pay for anything on the net as it is instant.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (19/2/05)

Tracey & I both have them for eBay.
Donation done.


----------



## roach (19/2/05)

Yes easy as. Donation Done Dane(D3 I like that!)

Cheers
Roach


----------



## johnno (19/2/05)

No probs dane.
Donated earlier on today.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Kai (19/2/05)

I have one... don't have a credit card though.


----------



## Trent (19/2/05)

Dane
I have tried to sign up for paypal, but all I get is basically a blank page, and the only thing that I can click on os the paypal insignia. I am on an apple, and sometimes have this trouble, but I will try again later, incase their site is on the blink. If I cant get an account, is there another way I can send a donation? 
Trent


----------



## blotto (19/2/05)

A well deserved donation from me too!


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/2/05)

No I didnt have one, but I do now and have donated. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kai (19/2/05)

What sort of mac are you using, Trent? Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## deebee (19/2/05)

I now have a paypal account and when I get to work and verify my enrolment (gave my work email address) I will also donate.

Trent, like Kai says, try another browser. My Mac seems to prefer Safari, especially with the new skin. I managed to get enrolled no hassle.


----------



## Trent (20/2/05)

OK guys
Its my fiancees computer, I will see what browser she has on it, and see if we can get safari. I will try and join up again now, though, incase I struck it at a bad traffic time (or some other such computer hiccup)
Cheers
Trent


----------



## die sudhausanlage (20/2/05)

I will donate $2 from the sale of every John Palmer how to brew book that I sell to AHB members.
Cost is $25 (ex post) order now and help dane raise some money.


----------



## deebee (20/2/05)

Trent,

Internet Explorer is crap on Mac OSX. With the new skin everything is all over the place.

I have found that netscape Navigator is also not very good on Mac, but it might be better than Explorer. 

Safari seems to be the best from my dabblings.

cheeers


----------



## HumDum (20/2/05)

Hey, Have any of y'all checked out Firefox? It screams on a Mac using OSX with something along the lines of a 300K connection. There are some other tweaks you can do to make it even faster. I've only found a couple of banking sites that require me to use Safari. I deleted IE as soon as I loaded Panther. I haven't missed it a bit. If I'm preaching to the choir here, I apologize, they make it for the PC too. I use it on both.

Back on topic, I have a paypal account. Should donations be made in USD or AUD?


----------



## dane (20/2/05)

However you like...it's a donation any way you look at it.

Thnx again.


----------



## HumDum (20/2/05)

dane said:


> However you like...it's a donation any way you look at it.
> 
> Thnx again.
> [post="46092"][/post]​


Is it to support your site? Forgive the ignorance.


----------



## dane (20/2/05)

It's to try and cover the recent costs associated with the upgrade. Licensing costs for the actual forum software as well as trying to raise some money to purchase the new intergrated gallery option so we can all get our Photo Gallery back up and running.


----------



## HumDum (20/2/05)

dane said:


> It's to try and cover the recent costs associated with the upgrade. Licensing costs for the actual forum software as well as trying to raise some money to purchase the new intergrated gallery option so we can all get our Photo Gallery back up and running.
> [post="46096"][/post]​


OK, I'm down for $5 AUD. Look for one from [email protected] I like your site, still learning some of the features and layout.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/2/05)

Done, keep up the good work Dane.

C&B
TDA


----------



## dane (21/2/05)

Thnx to everyone for the donations!

With the money I have recieved I have placed an order for the Gallery and the rest will go towards the forum software license.

Hopefully I should have the Gallery up and running shortly.


----------



## SteveSA (21/2/05)

Sorted! Well done to Dane and to all those who have donated so far.


----------



## Doc (21/2/05)

Another donation from me to add to the kitty also.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (3/3/05)

A number of people have donated.
I've been clicking on Google Ad links.
Are we getting close to getting the Gallery back online ?
No pressure :lol:

Doc


----------



## nonicman (3/3/05)

I didn't have a pay pal account, now I do  First transaction was some money for the kitty


----------



## johnno (14/4/05)

Doc said:


> A number of people have donated.
> I've been clicking on Google Ad links.
> Are we getting close to getting the Gallery back online ?
> No pressure :lol:
> ...



Hi dane,
Like Doc says. No pressure.
Any chance of this coming back anytime soon?

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz (14/4/05)

Sort of a hole in the site hey Johnno

Looking forward to it's return also

Batz


----------



## johnno (14/4/05)

Batz said:


> Sort of a hole in the site hey Johnno
> 
> Looking forward to it's return also
> 
> ...



Batz,
I'm trying to get ideas for a stand. There was some good stuff in there.

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (14/4/05)

Tops stuff!!
Thank you very much GLB.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/4/05)

Nice one Pedro,
I'm looking for a 3 tier setup too! I suppose the aluminium tread sheet in the floor helps stability as well? Did you need any cross bracing on the HLT section? Does it get a bit wobbly? I suppose I can dyna bolt the sucker to a wall to fix that anyway...
Cheers,
TL
(Sorry for the O/T post!!)


----------



## Gulf Brewery (14/4/05)

Moved discussion to here as we are getting off topic

Pedro


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/05)

I have just reversed my opinion on PayPal & have signed up after my recent encounter with Crankenstein.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/05)

Donation made! :beer:


----------



## muga (10/10/05)

I don't have one, nor a credit card.
I'll do a direct deposit though


----------



## PhilS (10/10/05)

I seemed to have missed this one, I'll drop some coins in this payday.

Interesting Doc, does it help if we click on the links below??? (please excuse my curiosity  )


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/05)

I got my paypal account to pay for stuff on ebay, and it's pretty easy to use... surprising, really.


----------



## normell (10/10/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> I got my paypal account to pay for stuff on ebay, and it's pretty easy to use... surprising, really.
> [post="81950"][/post]​



But eith costs involved tho

Normell


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/05)

I don't have to pay to use it, the seller gets charged a fee.

Well, that's what they told me; I hope it's true!


----------



## normell (10/10/05)

Yeah, but wait untill you sell something !!!

Normell


----------



## redbeard (10/10/05)

Im in the 'paypal sucks' category. they are not a bank, just a usa company now owned by ebay. they can take your money, close your account & you have little recourse.

if dane pm'd me his accnt, i would direct deposit some moola in preference.


----------



## Doc (10/10/05)

PhilS said:


> I seemed to have missed this one, I'll drop some coins in this payday.
> 
> Interesting Doc, does it help if we click on the links below??? (please excuse my curiosity  )
> [post="81945"][/post]​



Yes indeed it does.
The Google page ads do form a source of income for AHB if enough links are clicked on.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Macka (3/7/06)

No dont like them! Sorry..


----------

